# Darton Aquaforce.... anyone used it?



## GeorgiaBowHunter (Dec 22, 2010)

Was looking around the other day for a new bowfishing bow and came across the Darton Aquaforce.  Looks pretty similiar to the ams fishhawk but with a little cheaper price tag.  I was wondering who out there has shot one or fished with one,and what did you all think..... any input would be helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 24, 2010)

GeorgiaBowHunter said:


> Was looking around the other day for a new bowfishing bow and came across the Darton Aquaforce.  Looks pretty similiar to the ams fishhawk but with a little cheaper price tag.  I was wondering who out there has shot one or fished with one,and what did you all think..... any input would be helpful.  Thanks.



GBH, we just ordered one in for a customer and got it setup, it's a nice little bow, of course I didn't get to shoot it, I think I'am going to order another one to keep in the shop and then try it out this spring.
 If you are wanting one let us know we will beat anyone's price on it.


----------

